# letzter Tag des Vormonats



## backisl (12. Feb 2004)

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung wie man den letzten Tag des Vormonats im Format: "120203" ermitteln könnte?


----------



## DP (12. Feb 2004)

schau dir mal den gregoriancalendar an - der kann sowas.

grüße


----------



## HeyMan (12. Feb 2004)

Hi,

schau dir mal die Klassen Calendar, Date und DateFormat an.
Die sollten dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Samurider (12. Feb 2004)

Du extrahierst aus dem vorgegebenen Format das Jahr sowie den Monat und subtrahierst vom Monat 1.
(Evtl. noch sowas wie

```
if (myMonth <= 0) {
      myMonth = 12;
    }
```
um auf den korrekten Monat zu kommen)

Neuen Kalender erstellen und Daten setzten:

```
Calendar calendar = new GregorianCalendar();
   calendar.set(Calendar.MONTH, myMonth - 1); //-1, da Januar = 0
   calendar.set(Calendar.YEAR, myYear);
```

Und dann das aktuelle Maximum ermitteln:


```
calendar.getActualMaximum(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH)
```

So ungefähr.

Gruß,
JT


----------

